# Oil drain extension - good or bad idea?



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Briggs 080232-0696-01 circa 1975 on my edger and the way the oil drain plug was situated always made a big mess running down the side of the thing. So I got some 3/8" brass fittings from work and made up a little extension with a right-angle adapter so I can at least hold a bucket under there. I'm wondering now if this will cause a problem knowing that brass may corrode or interact with the metal in the block. Anybody think this may cause a problem? Here's what it looks like now:


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

I have done the same thing to my snowblower & lawn tractor. I,too, was tired of it running down the side and on the deck. I don't know why the manufacterers can't seem to figure this out. Costs like $5 from the hardware store. Just add $5 to the price of the lawn tractor, snowblower, roto-tiller. I don't think they will loose a sale of a $1800 tractor, a $900 snowblower or a $900 tiller over a simple $5 fix.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not to be defending or offending anyone, the engine manufacturer wants to make as small a footprint as possible, so the less space their engine requires the better off they are, they have very little control over how the engine will be used. It seems in the current versions of honda and briggs there is no drain plug, you empty through the fill tube. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I understand the engine manufacturer wanting to keep the footprint small, but in this case the equipment manufacturer should have made some provision for easy oil drainage. Of course, this edger was made in 1975 when there were no fill tubes or dipsticks. 

My concern was with this brass fitting in an aluminum block will I get some kind of electrolysis or corrosion problem?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Geo buddy, sorry I was not clear on my comment. I should have refered to the correct manufacturers. What I meant was equipment manufacturers such as MTD, Poulan, Craftsman, Husqvarna. Toro, Ariens and such should add the drain extension when installing the engines on their equipment. Doesn't take a rocket scienetist to figure that out. 
But it does take 1 to figure out what I was thinking yet not typing. Someday I will corordinate my brain with my 1 typing finger.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

junebug1701 said:


> My concern was with this brass fitting in an aluminum block will I get some kind of electrolysis or corrosion problem?


Perhaps if there was water flowing through the fitting, but you should not experience any issues using this for an oil drain.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I've always just used a short piece of NPT with an elbow and the original plug.
Equipment manufacturers put on the push-twist-pull drain with the hose on OEM engines, which works good if you're gentle with them.
fwiw


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

glenjudy said:


> I've always just used a short piece of NPT with an elbow and the original plug.
> Equipment manufacturers put on the push-twist-pull drain with the hose on OEM engines, which works good if you're gentle with them.
> fwiw


yes agreed..My previous rider came with the NPT galv pipe/elbow & plug. I just don't trust the 'plastic' push-twist-pull drain.. My '08 20hp Crafstman rider has this.. & I plan to change it, in time..

My logic is that the plastic or polymer may become brittle over time & if it lets go when I'm making a pass, I may not notice till I need major motor work, or a new motor..


----------

